# Filing fbars and income tax



## jimisbell (Nov 23, 2016)

Does anyone know about fbars? I'm a us citizen but a permanent resident of the uk. I own several stocks. Do I have to report each individual stock on my FBAR?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I've moved your post to the tax forum where you should get more input.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at this: https://www.irs.gov/businesses/comp...uirements?_ga=1.74029403.899109455.1460720240

As you will note, you report the account through which you hold/trade your stocks, but not the individual stocks. Do check the threshold amounts for filing, both the FBAR and the form 8938.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jimisbell (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks Bev. That's helpful.


----------



## jimisbell (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks nyclon. But as this is my first day ever on expatforum.com I have no idea how to navigate to the tax forum. Can you help me out?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You found it.


----------

